# Ah, T-Shirt Branding...



## SnaggyTees (Aug 19, 2013)

Hey, guys! We're SnaggyTees, a four-family member t-shirt making team. We launched in 2013, and started off with an extremely rudimentary website. Unfortunately, not only was our fulfillment people not very helpful, but we made less than $60 in two years, with our costs for paying designers and copyrighting and trademarking every design we have, very much way above that amount. 

Needless to say, we're looking to do better. We've re-updated our site, moved to another fulfillment service, and we're focusing on promoting and selling the designs we have now, instead of creating new ones. 

The problem we're facing now is that we have such a wide array of designs, it often feels like we're marketing four different businesses. Trying to one find unifying brand theme is difficult, and doing away with designs is not an option due to a lot of time and money spent.

So, here's what we ask you: take a look through the site/designs, and please tell us what you generally think SnaggyTees is _about_. And, if you have any ideas on how to make the brand clearer/stronger, please do share. 

Thank you!

snaggytees.com


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

So you're definitely all over the place. I was going to suggest going with the Christian/positive route but the paragraph you wrote above the Christian t-shirts is kind of rude and condescending so I'm not sure that is the best choice for you. 

Did you advertise at all?

Also the graffiti brick wall and the rat in the cap is very 90s. Too 90s


----------



## SnaggyTees (Aug 19, 2013)

I can definitely re-word the SpiritualiTees paragraph. 

Advertisement has been minimal: passing out cards, putting up hangtags, just started on regular Instagram, Facebook, and Twitter posting. We're considering getting car decals in order to promote. Going to send shirts to a few celebs. Other than that, nothing much. 

Does anyone have any ideas on how to consolidate all these different t-shirts? I'm thinking about going with a "be bold" idea - saying/doing things no one else does, but with a t-shirt. That vs. the "We Design With You in Mind"...


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Yep, the branding is all over the place. Site design is ok. But the name and images don't really match the products at all. You spent a lot of money on trademarks and have less than $100 in sales to show for it. The market has spoken. You say that doing away with designs is not an option. So you're going to continue marketing designs that no one wants? That's just throwing away good money after bad. It's a hard lesson to learn, but it seems like you made designs that *you* like rather than try to connect with a target market. That's a tough strategy. Break it down and start over with a cohesive plan.


----------



## SnaggyTees (Aug 19, 2013)

Thing is, I also don't think we've gotten our shirts in front of a lot of people, as well. Would generally getting a good representation of most of our products in front of people (trade shows, online advertising, etc.) and seeing which are liked best, tossing away the ones that aren't, and moving on then be a good idea?


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm an atheist, myself, so religion gets the snarkasm treatment when it comes up in my designs. Point being, be _true_ to whatever you are about and you stand a better chance of connecting with people who feel the same. Your brand cannot be all things to all people and make that kind of connection, so split it up.

Your designs are all over the place _probably_ because you have four very different people contributing. I suggest having several brands targeted at completely different markets. Christian/Positive designs make for one brand, those story shirts another. Get a DBA for each brand all owned by the same LLC/partnership and using the same bank account, fulfillment service, web hosting, etc.

^ That is the direction I'm going ... uhm, after I get my first brand off the ground.

In my experience, not much will happen without advertising--highly targeted advertising--and/or getting exposure on a high traffic site like Amazon or Etsy. 

Search on here about advertising on Facebook. Most people report poor results ... a few people have done quite well. Pay attention to what those successful people say. Then try a few small experiments. Be prepared for your first ad to be a failure, then figure out why it failed.

My first Facebook ad was aimed at atheists, but the dominant thing visible in the photo was the word "FAITH" ... Ah! Perhaps not the best way to market to atheists! Live and learn. Cost me $25 to buy that clue, but I learned a lot more from that ad and am still implementing changes for next time.

What else am I changing? Well, that "FAITH" shirt would be difficult to effectively market in a Facebook ad, so I took another look at the designs I had in play and reprioritized the next designs based on whether I could see a way to market them with a Facebook ad. The "FAITH" shirt may sell fine once people get to the site and can see it in detail, but it just won't work well in an small little FB ad because it appears to be the exact opposite of what it is when you can't see the details.

Yes, you have multiple brands. You already know it. Maybe not four, but at least two. Now define the markets for those brands, and specific designs within the brands, and pick a couple that will be easy to market in a little FB ad and give it a try with like $25. Learn from that and try again.


----------



## fatfish2015seo (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi SnaggyTees, WE are happy to inform you about t-shirt Business. First you have to give quality product. Todays world people only seeing quality of the product with attractive. You can choose good material after that you should give better Design to the T-shirt. When Manufaturing work going on with that you have to meet the people. And give more importance to What type of material people What? When they Want Etc. I hope my points will help you.


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

SnaggyTees said:


> I can definitely re-word the SpiritualiTees paragraph.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah look at other Christian shirt websites and see what they do bible quotes etc. definitely leverage social media marketing. Considering church fundraisers with your brand of tees. Check out Pinterest and social media for trending tastes. 

I think your positive shirts would have to appeal to the same market though. I feel like some of them may not just on a first glance. 

I like that one design on the Christian site which is that white shirt with a quote like god's best gift or something sorry I forgot it exactly


----------



## Screen Medics (Feb 23, 2015)

Despite all of the suggestions you have received you have a much larger issue that must be addressed first. The last activity showing on your website was clear back in August. Without traffic being driven to your website you couldn't give shirts away free because no one even knows you exist. Page rank is everything when it comes to potential customers finding you.
You can confirm what I am saying by looking at your site activity on Google Analytics.
Some, but not all, of the issues you must address are page rank, key words, key word phrases, referring domains, etc. Everything you need to learn can be found online. Your time commitment for SEO to market your site is significant and never ending but it can be done. 
Good luck Screen Medics


----------



## krikster (Aug 8, 2013)

You need to fix some headings bro....never use the word a in front of a word with a vowel. You have it right with an angel on some, but not on others....some you have the a capital and some not.....not professional looking to try and professionally sell products. People won't take you serious.


----------



## Islandfever (Jan 10, 2012)

I think your prices are too high, especially since your brand is not well known. Look at other popular, widely known brands, some of their prices are not as high as yours. So maybe lowering prices would get more people to make a purchase.

Also --trade shows. Find a trade show (or several) that your brand/s would do well at yet. You may find a sales rep who may want to carry your lines, reps usually walk the trade shows looking to pick up lines they can sell and they usually only want 10% of the sales they make. I've picked up 6 reps from 3 shows and they are knocking it out of the park -something I could not do myself, nor did I want to be involved with sales. Worked for me. You'll have to be willing to sell wholesale but you will be getting your products out to the masses and your brand name known. You will have to sell at wholesale pricing so the retailers will have enough room for a decent markup (usually 100%). It runs along the concept of selling 1 for 100$ or selling 100 for 1$ -the money is the same.


----------



## LouisSDT (Mar 10, 2016)

Hey mate,

I plan on starting my t-**** company as well.

I'll just be honest with you, because it took me a lot of trouble in developing my brand.

Your brand simply has NO DNA. Like what on earth are you trying to do? I like the name snaggy tees, but to be honest there's nothing behind that name. With everything you have going on it makes it seem cheap... unless that's your deal ...

I just finished reading your "About us", the part that captured my eyes was this "Snaggy Tees is dedicated to being the *bold* voice to the things you wish to say to others, through the creativity of t-shirts." ........ this doesnt exist.


----------



## deepbluex (Jun 24, 2011)

You need to reboot the whole product line. I don't see anything on that site that's remotely commercially viable. Dump your designers. You don't need to spend a cent on copyright and trademark - you're already covered from the time you create an original design. All you need to do is to pay for the IP transfer from the artist - whole or license.

These designs look dated from the mid 80s.


----------



## hellrazaa (Mar 15, 2016)

I'm super new to the site and my opinion doesn't mean squat but. I think you probably need to rethink ditching most of your designs. I do like a few of your kiddie designs and a couple of religious ones (even though i'm not religious). I do know something about business as a whole. One rule if it ain't sellin ditch it. New creative Ideas should always be welcomed.


----------



## rklovestruck (May 1, 2015)

Hey Snaggy,

I am sorry to hear your last fulfillment company was not helpful.  Did you mean that they didn't help you market your site? Most fulfillment companies do not help with marketing. They only print and ship the orders that you send to them.

I agree with most of the reviews above. Maybe you should create a new business plan? Work with a marketing person or a marketing student. They will most likely ask you for your vision and then narrow down your offerings to find your niche. Then you can pick where to spend money on marketing. You can then target a religious audience for printed or Facebook ads and even conventions or trade shows. Bringing traffic to your new website! Unfortunately, it does take money to make money and even though you spent a good chunk of cash in the designing process you may need to take a few steps back to find your real voice. 

Good luck!


----------



## mmoguls (Mar 9, 2009)

I agree with Louis, your brand has no "DNA". It stands for nothing, and has no inherent ability to connect or start a conversation. I get no impression whatsoever from your designs. Sorry for the honesty. Start over with a central core concept, one that will build a tribe of followers. Exploit a niche, or create your own. But stand for something positive, anything, that you and others believe in passionately. I see no passion in your designs. Your story shirts are interesting in concept, but no one would ever stop and take the time to read one. You must get your idea across in a brief moment. Look at what "Life Is Good" has done. Buy their book and read it, they never stray from their core values. Love or hate them, what they've built is a success. Once you have a central line, go out to local flea markets, crafts fairs with them. Get feedback, make some sales, collect email address, start a local following. Take notes, make adjustments, be everywhere you can be for almost no money. Give shirts to local heroes. Take photos of them wearing them. Use your energy, but MEAN something.


----------



## ElToro (May 18, 2015)

Is your problem a sales problem or a fulfilment problem? If it's fulfilment, you need to partner with a good printer (that is willing to partner). 
Quit worrying about trademarks, nobody is going to steal your designs or ideas. What are you afraid of loosing? Your $60 profit?
If it's a sales problem, you need a marketing plan and you need to generate some real numbers. There is 4 of you guys to feed. Lets get with it.


----------

